

Time Refines Code - geerlingguy
http://www.lifeisaprayer.com/blog/2013/time-refines-code

======
geerlingguy
I think this is especially relevant when discussing things like this story
from earlier: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5513237>

A competent programmer realizes that there's a reason for 'spaghetti code' and
seemingly inefficient classes/methods/architectures—the real world (read:
production) is rarely as pure as the programmer's conceptualized structures,
and compromises lead to large code bases full of warts.

The key, I think, is to turn those warts into something beautiful. It can be
done.

